# Apple Wood Buck Board Bacon!



## big nut brewer (Jul 29, 2015)

I've made buck board bacon a few times, following Pops brining method.  This is my version that I'm narrowing down:.

for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/2 cup canning salt

2 cup granulated sugar

2 tbsp blackstrap molasses

2 tbsp granulated garlic

2 tbsp granulated onion

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

I trimmed out three pork butts (~20#) and used the portion around the bone for making some of Woodcutters ham sticks (those were excellent... kids had the whole batch gone in a couple of days) and the nice rectangular chunks got filleted in half and soaked the the good stuff for 11 days:  













20150714_195830[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015






Time to rescue and rinse the piggy off in cold water, pat dry with paper towels, and do a quick fry test.  Not bad!  I have the salt level to my liking:













20150725_122845[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015






I wanted to start my smoke on a couple of hours, so I applied some wind power to dry the surface out:













20150725_125439[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015






Now into my MES30 with mailbox mod.  Only plugging it in to monitor the temp periodically.  Got my AMNPS loaded with applewood pellets:













20150725_181045[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015






After a day and two trays full of pellets (my smoker temp varied from 83 during the day to the mid 70's at night) I forgot to get the money shot!  I was too distracted by mt $52 ebay steal that came in the mail I guess:













20150727_170506[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015






A day of chilling in the fridge and a few hours in the freezer to firm up, it was time to slice and package:













20150728_200757[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015


















20150728_200813[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015


















20150728_202209[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015






I thought my wife and I agreed on 1# packages... but she made an executive decision and went with 1.5# packages!!!

Was going to freeze the ends and pieces as well, but heck!  We need a reward for all of our "hard work"!













20150728_205921[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015






Best snack food ever!!!!!













20150728_211043[1]



__ big nut brewer
__ Jul 29, 2015






Sweet and smoky!  The family loves this stuff!  I don't know if you can call this Bearview or not... it looks like a complete meal to me!!  Prost!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great looking bacon! Nice smoke!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nicely done sir!


----------



## okie362 (Jul 30, 2015)

I think...I think...I think I can smell it frying!!!


----------

